# Przeniesienie systemu VirtualBox

## szyman

Witam,

Mam taki problem, otóż próbuję przenieść system z serwera HP ProLiant Ml115

na serwer HP DL380G5 na którym zainstalowany jest Windows 2003 oraz VirtualBox.

W VirtualBoxie odpalam obraz starej maszyny, system ładnie wstaje, tyle tylko

że nie wykrywa interfejsu sieciowego eth0. Próbowałem przekompilować jądro

poleceniem genkernell, ale niestety po tym zabiegu system nie wstał do końca

i sypał błędami. Próbowałem także doinstalować kartę sieciową, także i ta próba

zakończyła się niepowodzeniem. Czy ktoś ma może pomysł jak to ruszyć ?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

Tak naprawde nic sensownego nie napisales, przenosisz system, wnioskuje, ze gentoo, na nowego hosta i po uzyciu genkernela sypie Ci bledami przy starcie, ale nie podales tych bledow nawet. Pewnie na nowym hoscie zle skonfigurowales routing dla virtualboksa.

Pierwsza zasada: Napisz *dokladnie* co zrobiles i podaj *dokladnie* co otrzymales.

----------

